# Computerprogramm zur Teichplanung!?



## Sven87 (5. Okt. 2008)

Suche ein gutes Programm zur Teichplanung.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Kann kostenlos sein oder bissl was kosten... ist egal.
Danke!


----------



## Peter S (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerpragramm zur Teichplanung!?*

Hallo Sven
Von einem Planungsprogramm habe ich leider noch nichts gehöhrt. Aber wenn Du im Forum Deine Fragen stellst wird man Dir bestimmt helfen. Du kannst es auch so machen wie ich: Habe mir bei vielen Bekannten Teiche angesehen und mir meine Vorstellungen gemacht wie er werden soll. Ich weiss nicht wo Du wohnst. Ich bin nach Ibbenbühren gefahren, (in der nähe von Osnabrück) und habe mir die Teiche von Naturagart angesehen. Lass Dir mal einen Katalog zusenden. Der ist kostenlos und hilft Dir mit Sicherheit weiter. Die Tipps über Planung, Größe, Ausführung und Fischbesatz sind sehr wertvoll. Solltest Du mit Naturagart bauen wollen, empfehle ich Dir die Planungsmappe unbedingt vorher zu kaufen. Der Kaufpreis wird bei Materialkauf voll angerechnet. Es lohnt sich ganz bestimmt. Sollte es ein naturnaher Teich werden mit Fischbesatz kann ich Dir meine Bilder empfehlen. Gruß Peter S


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerpragramm zur Teichplanung!?*



			
				Sven87 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche ein gutes Programm zur Teichplanung.



Ich habe es selber nicht,.. und weiss nicht ob es auch Gartenteiche mit "präsentiert",..   

für den Garten gibt es ganz witzige Funktionen ( sieht so auf der Databecker Seite so aus).

Databecker 3D Garten Designer 7.0
mfG.


----------



## goldfisch (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerpragramm zur Teichplanung!?*

Hallo Sven,

Ich weis ja nicht was Du vorhast. Teichplanung am Computer halte ich normalerweise etwas überdimesioniert. 

Für wenn sollen die Planungsunterlagen sein ? 

Für sich selber denke ich, macht man einen Handskizze. Die kann man natürlich mit jeden Grafikprogramm auch am Computer machen.

Wenn man sich einen Feierabendbaggerfahrer holt, muss am eh daneben stehen. 

Wennn man die Unterlagen für eine "richtige" Tiefbaufirma machen möchte, also eine Technische Zeichnung, braucht man ein richtiges Tiefbaucad und natürlich Ahnung von der Materie. Das ist normalerweise sauteuer. Wenn am Zugriff auf eine Hochschul-e-mail hat, kann man sich unter students.autodesk.com civil3d (umd MEP für die Elektrik , Pumpe + Verrohrung, und Archtitecure für den Hochbau und ... ) mit der Einschränkung das beim Druck was draufsteht holen. Ob es arbeitsfähige Test- oder Studentenversionen von Stratis, Card, Hochtief und Consorten gibt, weiss ich nicht.

Im Falle Fertigteich oder großer Hersteller gibts wie schon von Peter S. gesagt die Unterlagen  im Katalog.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Pammler (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerprogramm zur Teichplanung!?*

Ich habe meinen Teich am PC mit irfan geplant. Kann man gut Teile kopieren und verzerrt in jeden Bereich einfügen. Der Teich wurde mit einem kleinen kopierten Stück vom Baum gezeichnet. Hochkant kopiert und quer eingefügt, gibt die schöne Struktur, ebenso ein Teil der Pflanzen. Die anderen sind aus anderen Bildern.

Guckst Du hier?
Mein Plan

Gruß Torsten

:hai


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerprogramm zur Teichplanung!?*

Hi,

ich hab mir damals die Teichplaner CD von Gardena kostenfrei im Baumarkt geben lassen.

Du kannst diesen auch runterladen:
http://www.gardena.com/opencms/opencms/DE/de/Mein_Garten/Planungshilfen/planercopy/teichplaner.html


----------



## Pammler (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerprogramm zur Teichplanung!?*



> Du kannst diesen auch runterladen:
> http://www.gardena.com/opencms/openc...ichplaner.html


kann man den Teichplaner auch offline ausführen? Habe nur online was machen können.

@Sven87

habe nochmal mit corel dranrumgebastelt:  

 

Ging nur nicht größer.

Torsten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerprogramm zur Teichplanung!?*

wie gesagt, ich habs per CD aus BM gemacht...

aber die per Hand Zeichnung von dir ist doch schon gut ausgereift.

Du solltest nun nur noch eine Pflanzenlgende anlegen und ermitteln welche Pflanzen wohin kommen und wie Tief die dann stehen müssen.- Dann kannst du deine einzelnen Pflanzzonen in Deinem  Bild einzeichnen

Der Teich sollte allerdings etwas entfernter vom Baum stehen, beim Buddeln würdest du die Wurzeln des Baumes beschädigen müssen ? ...

und dann das fallende Laub im Herbst ...


----------



## Pammler (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerprogramm zur Teichplanung!?*

Der Baum ist tot, der soll nur als rankhilfe für den __ Efeu dienen und über die Wurzeln leg ich die Folie.

torsten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerprogramm zur Teichplanung!?*

aber nicht das er dir dann später mal umfällt wen du seine haltewurzeln kappst um das teichloch zu buddeln ...


----------



## Pammler (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerprogramm zur Teichplanung!?*

Dann wird halt der Teich um den Wurzelstock größer oder er kriegt ne Insel, der Teich  Ich Kann den Baum ja auch festbetonieren oder Abstützen, oder er ist im Frühjahr von allein umgefallen, dann bau ich ne Rankhilfe.


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Computerprogramm zur Teichplanung!?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19431

Da ist mein Teichprojekt

Torsten


----------

